
Facebook Should Give Up on Privacy  - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2010/10/21/facebook-should-give-up-on-privacy/
======
nlawalker
Regardless of how lame or false it is, Facebook still has to present some
semblance of privacy to keep their business going. As soon as they ditch all
privacy settings, the mainstream media will cover it, and the average user
will start to think, "hey, what if my boss/parents/boyfriend see my
inappropriate pictures and comments?" and start to rein in their sharing. It's
precisely the cavalier attitude of sharing that keeps Facebook going, and what
makes it valuable to people.

As it stands, those people think, "it's cool, there are privacy settings."
They haven't set them up, they don't know what they are or why they work, but
they're there, so everything must be alright.

------
Rhapso
I thought they had already done this? or are seriously planning to do it. The
"Social web" concept Zuckerburg brings forward includes a total lack of
privacy, and is based on a desired social change. He wants to bring forth the
"Brave New World" of privacy, where there is none. And when he does it, the
vast majority of people involved will think it is a great idea. Perhaps it is
a good idea, but it scares me.

~~~
nnash
It may be a good idea for them from the stance that the author of the article
is presenting, but any facebook user with an ounce of common sense will have
the same sentiment that you do about it.

I'm already concerned by how often facebook is pushing out UI changes without
me being notified about. If one day they shut of privacy that will be the
final push to make me delete my account and be done with it.

~~~
Rhapso
I expect when they make the final push to remove privacy settings the "Delete"
function will go with them.

